# Please say a prayer for Cooper tonight



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Prayers said for a happy outcome and candle lit.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Candle lit and prayer sent. Please keep us informed. Sending hugs for you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Prayers said, keep us updated


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I would love to post a picture of my handsome boy on here, how do you insert them?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

- Just lit a candle for Copper
- Prayers for Copper and hugs to you

RE: posting photos 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...age/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Prayers for both you and Cooper.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Prayers and well wishes for you and Cooper. Fingers and paws crossed they get it all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Prayers for Cooper and for you ..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayers for you and Cooper. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for a successful outcome for Cooper


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Before surgery the surgeon wanted to check for hypercalcemia indicating likely mets. The vet just called and all of his bloodwork is normal. Oh, thank goodness. This brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Cooper!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for a simple and successful surgery. Glad the bloodwork was good! Look forward to seeing a pic of your handsome boy when you have the time.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your Cooper boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lighting a candle and keeping Cooper in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of Golden thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Prayers for Cooper and you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

How is Cooper?


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

We dropped Cooper off at the vet's at noon. While doing his pre surgical exam they found another small lump on the outside of his thing and a very small, hard nodule on his gum line. Now we will also biopsy and remove those. I am so praying that after causing him all of this surgical pain we will have prolonged his life and that he will live pain free and happy. I hope surgery was the right choice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*drmerwoman*

drmerwoman

I will be praying for Cooper and you.
I believe it will be alright!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

We do what we need to do. 
I am praying for Cooper. All the best to Cooper.


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Photo by drmerwoman • Instagram


My baby! I hope this works.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed your thread before today. My girl recently underwent surgery to remove an anal sac adenocarcinoma as well. I, like I imagine you are, was completely terrified of the surgery and the recovery. No matter what, know that you made the best decision with the information you have and you made the choice in love - your Cooper knows it.

My research started with this thread. 

Her post surgical experience begins with the following post:First day

A candle lit for Cooper - http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now, hoping the surgery went well, and Mr. Cooper. He is precious, there is nothing like old gold! Giving Bonnie and Clyde, my two old golds extra hugs tonight. Bless you guys.


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,Hubbub! Thank you for sharing your experience. I was able to read of few things about your baby on the thread, but I couldn't find details on how your dog is doing now?

Was the mass small or large when you first found it? How long did recovery take?
We are only opting to do the surgery at this time and not the chemo route. I would love to know how things are for you now!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

drmerwoman said:


> Hi,Hubbub! Thank you for sharing your experience. I was able to read of few things about your baby on the thread, but I couldn't find details on how your dog is doing now?
> 
> Was the mass small or large when you first found it? How long did recovery take?
> We are only opting to do the surgery at this time and not the chemo route. I would love to know how things are for you now!


Because of the location of the mass (next to the colon), I was told that the best case scenario was a clean but narrow margin - meaning, there's not enough room for a truly "clean" margin. The mass removed was small (less than 1 cm I believe - the oncology surgeon said the removed area was about the size of a pencil eraser). 

Prior to surgery her bloodwork was good (no signs of hypercalcemia) and fortunately she had just had an abdominal ultrasound and chest x-rays, both of which showed no changes. She received an epidural during surgery, which causes temporary paralysis, but fortunately she was able to walk the next day. She had surgery at a teaching hospital several hours from our home, so the ride home was uncomfortable for her. I had to stop every 30 minutes or so to allow her to readjust in the car (a sedan). 

The biggest problem I had was the worry over the loss of anal tone. I found a good source that showed the improvement for a dog that had a double sacculectomy. It gave me something of a reference point as I *willed* her muscles to recover. I also had to keep her confined because poop was falling out while she slept. It took about 2 weeks for things to really get back to normal. (The link to the pictures in this post)

As I'm sure you've come to know, there are no real conclusive studies on what treatments work and what to expect. Because the margins were not "clean" - the oncology team recommended radiation. I declined it for several reasons. Their second recommendation was chemotherapy (Carboplatin - normally used for osteosarcomas - platinum based) - 6 rounds with 3 weeks between treatments. The third recommendation was oral chemotherapy and the final recommendation was to do nothing and they would release her from treatment. 

I chose for her to try traditional chemo. Aside from a bit of nausea, she's done quite well. She was restaged a couple of weeks ago and there has been no sign of any changes. She has 2 more rounds to go and then we'll see. I know they recommend following up with oral chemo, but I'm not sure I want to go that route. She has a number of other issues (thyroid, heart, severe allergies, another cancer, proteinuria) and I feel like I'm already playing with fire. My goal is and always will be for her to have the best quality of life she can possibly have, sometimes that means turning down a treatment. 

All things considered, she's fantastic!  She'll be 12 in two months and she has more spirit than I can ever imagine having. She's a fighter and inspires me daily. Physically, she's basically back to normal, although she still has some bare spots in her fur. (Don't be surprised with how much fur gets removed for the surgery - I was glad I looked at pictures online first. I'm sure it bothered me more than her though ) 

Fingers and toes crossed for you and Cooper :crossfing


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for your detailed post. It sounds like I should expect the same results for Cooper. A friend of mine brought over a large pen and pads for us. This will be very helpful if he does leak in the night. They took out his left Anal gland and the tumor was intact, so we are praying that their wasn't any mets. He is only 8, so I hope this adds several years to his life. I'm so happy your Pup has made it as long as he has, they truly are a blessing.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It sounds as though the surgery went as well as can be expected. Good luck with the recovery Cooper!! ... and continued success to Hannah!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope Cooper recovers quickly and completely. Good thoughts go to you, Cooper and your family.


----------



## Debi424 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Cooper*

I hope to God he made it, my Golden Girl Sam passed last Sunday and I would never wish the pain we are now going through on anyone.
God Bless


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Debi424 said:


> I hope to God he made it, my Golden Girl Sam passed last Sunday and I would never wish the pain we are now going through on anyone.
> God Bless


Debi424, I am very sorry for your Golden Girl Sam. I know the pain, close to 21 months and I still feel that pain. Hugs
drmerwoman, I hope Cooper is doing well. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

drmerwoman said:


> I would love to post a picture of my handsome boy on here, how do you insert them?


Sorry to be so long in seeing and responding to this question. Here's a thread about how to post photos: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...age/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html.

Let me know if you still have problems with this.

I hope that Cooper is doing well.


----------



## Debi424 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers said, candle lit, 
A Prayer for Cooper
Please Lord spare this one,
You have taken my Angel Girl Sammie and so many other beautiful dogs,
Please spare this one, let him live and bring continued joy by his exsitance,
Please Dear God in the name of Jesus Christ,
Amen


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Debi,
I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard. My thoughts are with you in this tough time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in, hope Cooper is doing great. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------

